# Oktoberfest Wenches .. Is It Just Me Or Are They From Another Planet ?



## ledgenko

I dont know if anyone else thinks the same way but can it being true that these women who wear those incredible wench dresses with big boobs are actually aliens ??? 



If so .. I want to go to that planet .... and yes I am planning on being at OKTOBERFEST 2012 ... and probably 2015 ... it seems right 100 years after Gallipoli landing we drink beer in Germany !!! 


food for thought ???


----------



## booargy

ledgenko said:


> If so .. I want to go to that planet .... and yes I am planning on being at OKTOBERFEST 2012 ... and probably 2015 ... it seems right 100 years after Gallipoli landing we drink beer in Germany !!!



WTF does Oktoberfest have to do with the whipping we got in Turkey.


----------



## yardy




----------



## peaky

SWMBO has decided that I have become surplus to the family's requirements so a trip to Oktoberfest sounds perfect, especially after seeing the pic in yardys post...

Shame to miss out this year but Oktoberfest 2012 is looking good........ :icon_drool2:


----------



## WarmBeer

Nice steins!


----------



## altstart

WarmBeer said:


> Nice steins!



What steins?. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Screwtop

> Nice steins!



Nice Maas too :lol:


----------



## humulus

BEAM ME UP SCOTTY!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Paul H

Thanks Guys I work in an open plan office with 5 chicks. Now I have to wait until I'm home to closely follow this thread..

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## Malted

Paul H said:


> Thanks Guys I work in an open plan office with 5 chicks. Now I have to wait until I'm home to closely follow this thread..
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> Paul




NUDE FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## Malted

I think my missus is trying very hard to get me to ask her to marry her because last night she suggested that the Munich Oktoberfest would be a suitable honeymoon destination, if we did get married...

The cow certainly has me all figured out!


----------



## Sully

Oktoberfest - Beer and big tits - isn't that what its all about?


----------



## Paul H

Sully said:


> Oktoberfest - Beer and big tits - isn't that what its all about?



I thought it was the meaning of life & why god loves us :icon_chickcheers: 

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## Dave70

Gotta admit, Oktoberfest was on the to do list for me at one stage. Then one year we arrived in Munich right at the tail end. 
The crowds - even in Munich - were unbelievable. The whole thing seemed like a tacky tourist trap Disneyland for pissheads. If that's your bag, go for it. 
Maby I'm a just a miserable ****, and I'm sure others have visited and had the time of their lives, but for me there were far better beer drinking experiences to be had in Germany than being shoulder charged buy some twat desperately looking for a gap in the crowd to projectile vomit half their bodyweight in partially digested Weisswurst and helles.


----------



## Bribie G

Get any collection of German 18+ ladies together in one spot and they are always easier on the eye than - say - Morayfield Shopping Centre. 





Edit: I'm rather hoping that the BABBs prize next year could be the trip to Bamberg, not Munich - now that would be worth concentrating the brewing efforts on next year


----------



## Malted

Bribie G said:


> easier on the eye than - say - Morayfield Shopping Centre.
> 
> Bamberg, not Munich -




Sneaky phone photo in the shopping centre. I bet you do upskirt pictures too! 

Yeah I had a German guy tell me not to go to Munich for Oktoberfest, but I'm buggered if I can remember where he said it would be better, Bamberg is not ringing a bell for me.


----------



## seanokil

mmm beer


----------



## hsb

3 Steins of Marzen and they all look like Post #3, 6 steins and you're speaking fluent German, 9 steins and they look like Post #16 as you regurgitate and process repeats?


----------



## kungfutigerrob

Bribie G said:


> Get any collection of German 18+ ladies together in one spot and they are always easier on the eye than - say - Morayfield Shopping Centre.



That's an unfair comparison Bribie G, you should know that there aren't any ladies in Morayfield.


----------



## Paul H

Bribie G said:


> Get any collection of German 18+ ladies together in one spot and they are always easier on the eye than - say - Morayfield Shopping Centre.
> 
> View attachment 48516
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm rather hoping that the BABBs prize next year could be the trip to Bamberg, not Munich - now that would be worth concentrating the brewing efforts on next year



You sure that was taken at Morayfield? They appear to have footwear <_< 

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## Sully

Paul H said:


> I thought it was the meaning of life & why god loves us :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> Paul





AMEN to that....

not that I'm a religious person.... although I thought about starting my own religion - worshiping the almighty Spirit in the Bottle Jack Daniels, but then I found I would have to worship too many other Spirits in Bottles as well because I'm a non biased person - and well it got all too hard.


----------



## Bribie G

Malted said:


> Sneaky phone photo in the shopping centre. I bet you do upskirt pictures too!
> 
> Yeah I had a German guy tell me not to go to Munich for Oktoberfest, but I'm buggered if I can remember where he said it would be better, Bamberg is not ringing a bell for me.



Bamberg: centre of brewing excellence in Bavaria, location of Weyermann Maltsters, more brewpubs in the city area than anywhere else in Germany, as yet undiscovered by drunken bogan stein waving Yanks :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Malted

Bribie G said:


> Bamberg: centre of brewing excellence in Bavaria, location of Weyermann Maltsters, more brewpubs in the city area than anywhere else in Germany, as yet undiscovered by drunken bogan stein waving Yanks :icon_chickcheers:




Yeah yeah, Bamberg looks great! But unfortunately the Krauts beat the yanks to it:

The Bamberg breweries suggest that "bachelor parties" not longer be entertained in the brewery restaurants. Unfortunately, there were permanent problems with drunken, roaring and rampaging groups, so that we will be forced to take this step. We regret this action and ask for understanding. On the recommendation of the "Bavarian Hotel and Restaurant Association" In addition, similar restrictions apply in a variety of Bamberg restaurants and pubs. http://www.bierstadt.de/


----------



## dougsbrew




----------



## seanokil

dougsbrew said:


>


Way too much head send em back!!


----------



## bignath

NigeP62 said:


> Just possibly an alien :icon_drool2:



WOW! 6 JUGS!!!

$10 bucks says this thread goes further than the ebay or move to all grain for thirty threads...


----------



## MarkBastard

Big Nath said:


> WOW! 6 JUGS!!!
> 
> $10 bucks says this thread goes further than the ebay or move to all grain for thirty threads...



I made a thread like this a few years back and it was deleted by the mods...


----------



## Blackapple

Aliens ay?

I'm off to polish the rocket! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Malted

From what internets translation can make sense of it: "That's why you keep the beer on the bottom shelf of the fridge"


----------



## Malted




----------



## Fodder

Blackapple said:


> I'm off to polish the rocket! :icon_drool2:



Is that the same as spanking the monkey, choking the chicken etc etc...


----------



## WarmBeer

Fodder said:


> Is that the same as spanking the monkey, choking the chicken etc etc...


Same as...

# A big date with Rosy Palms
# A date with Mrs. Palmer and her 5 slut daughters
# Adjusting the antenna
# Adjusting your set
# Answering the Bone-A-Phone
# Applying the hand brake
# Arguing with Henry Longfellow
# Arm-wrestling the purple-headed stormtrooper
# Asking for a second opinion (your second head)
# Assault on a friendly weapon
# Attacking the one-eyed purple-headed warrior
# Attending to the throb knob needs
# Auditioning the hand puppet
# Backstroke roulette
# Badgering the witness
# Baiting your hook
# Ball slappin' fun
# Bangin' your bacon
# Banging one out
# Banging the Cyclops
# Bashing the Bishop
# Bashing the candle
# Bashing the pear
# Basting the ham
# Batting practice
# Battling the purple-headed yogurt slinger
# Beatin' Bobby
# Beating Bob and the twins
# Beating Jack
# Beating off
# Beating the bait
# Beating the balloon
# Beating the balogna
# Beating the beagle
# Beating the bed flute
# Beating the Bishop
# Beating the dummy
# Beating the **** out of your best friend
# Beating the goat
# Beating the old man
# Beating the pud
# Beating the shit out of your incapacitated midget
# Beating the snake
# Beating the snot outta Rotney
# Beating the snotty end of my **** stick
# Beating the stick
# Beating your meat
# Beef-stroke-it-off
# Being a virtuoso of the skin flute
# Being rough with the sex stick
# Being your own best friend
# Belaboring the obvious
# Biffing off
# Bleeding the weed
# Blowing your load
# Blowing your own horn
# Bludgeoning the beefsteak
# Blue-ball buster
# Blueball baseball
# Bobbing your boloney
# Bonging your shlong
# Booting up the hard drive
# Boppin' your bologna
# Bopping Richard
# Bopping the baloney
# Bopping the bishop
# Bopping the Bonzo
# Bouncing the bunny
# Boxing Oscar
# Boxing Oscar in the closet
# Boxing the bald champ
# Boxing the clown
# Boxing the Jesuit
# Boxing the Jesuit and getting cockroaches
# Boxing the one-eyed clown
# Boxing the trouser mouse
# Boxing with Richard
# Breaking the fish tank
# Buckin' it
# Buffin' the bishop
# Buffing my wand
# Buffing the banana
# Buffing the rifle
# Buffing the wood
# Buffing your nuts
# Buggering your hand
# Bunning your hot dog
# Burning off a few calories
# Burping the baby
# Burping the worm
# Busting a nut
# Buttering your corn 

... and that's just A to B


----------



## going down a hill

WarmBeer said:


> Same as...
> 
> 
> ... and that's just A to B


Is that off the top of your head?


----------



## WarmBeer

going down a hill said:


> Is that off the top of your head?


Yes, I'm a frickin' masturbatory euphemism Rain-Man.

I wouldn't stoop to using Google, like anybody else


----------



## Nibbo

Malted said:


> From what internets translation can make sense of it: "That's why you keep the beer on the bottom shelf of the fridge"




Whipped Cream on the door...mmnn Whipped.


----------



## Blackapple

WarmBeer said:


> Same as...
> 
> # A big date with Rosy Palms
> # A date with Mrs. Palmer and her 5 slut daughters
> # Adjusting the antenna
> # Adjusting your set
> # Answering the Bone-A-Phone
> # Applying the hand brake
> # Arguing with Henry Longfellow
> # Arm-wrestling the purple-headed stormtrooper
> # Asking for a second opinion (your second head)
> # Assault on a friendly weapon
> # Attacking the one-eyed purple-headed warrior
> # Attending to the throb knob needs
> # Auditioning the hand puppet
> # Backstroke roulette
> # Badgering the witness
> # Baiting your hook
> # Ball slappin' fun
> # Bangin' your bacon
> # Banging one out
> # Banging the Cyclops
> # Bashing the Bishop
> # Bashing the candle
> # Bashing the pear
> # Basting the ham
> # Batting practice
> # Battling the purple-headed yogurt slinger
> # Beatin' Bobby
> # Beating Bob and the twins
> # Beating Jack
> # Beating off
> # Beating the bait
> # Beating the balloon
> # Beating the balogna
> # Beating the beagle
> # Beating the bed flute
> # Beating the Bishop
> # Beating the dummy
> # Beating the **** out of your best friend
> # Beating the goat
> # Beating the old man
> # Beating the pud
> # Beating the shit out of your incapacitated midget
> # Beating the snake
> # Beating the snot outta Rotney
> # Beating the snotty end of my **** stick
> # Beating the stick
> # Beating your meat
> # Beef-stroke-it-off
> # Being a virtuoso of the skin flute
> # Being rough with the sex stick
> # Being your own best friend
> # Belaboring the obvious
> # Biffing off
> # Bleeding the weed
> # Blowing your load
> # Blowing your own horn
> # Bludgeoning the beefsteak
> # Blue-ball buster
> # Blueball baseball
> # Bobbing your boloney
> # Bonging your shlong
> # Booting up the hard drive
> # Boppin' your bologna
> # Bopping Richard
> # Bopping the baloney
> # Bopping the bishop
> # Bopping the Bonzo
> # Bouncing the bunny
> # Boxing Oscar
> # Boxing Oscar in the closet
> # Boxing the bald champ
> # Boxing the clown
> # Boxing the Jesuit
> # Boxing the Jesuit and getting cockroaches
> # Boxing the one-eyed clown
> # Boxing the trouser mouse
> # Boxing with Richard
> # Breaking the fish tank
> # Buckin' it
> # Buffin' the bishop
> # Buffing my wand
> # Buffing the banana
> # Buffing the rifle
> # Buffing the wood
> # Buffing your nuts
> # Buggering your hand
> # Bunning your hot dog
> # Burning off a few calories
> # Burping the baby
> # Burping the worm
> # Busting a nut
> # Buttering your corn
> 
> ... and that's just A to B


Too much time on your hands.
Or is that in your hands! :icon_cheers:


----------



## [email protected]

WarmBeer said:


> Yes, I'm a frickin' masturbatory euphemism Rain-Man.



That's [email protected] funny...


----------



## Cannibal Smurf

Nibbo said:


> Whipped Cream on the door...mmnn Whipped.


Last time this pic came up, I was the only one that saw the whipped cream in the door....then you look a little to the right and know exactly where to use the whipped cream


----------



## newguy

Dave70 said:


> Gotta admit, Oktoberfest was on the to do list for me at one stage. Then one year we arrived in Munich right at the tail end.
> The crowds - even in Munich - were unbelievable. The whole thing seemed like a tacky tourist trap Disneyland for pissheads. If that's your bag, go for it.
> Maby I'm a just a miserable ****, and I'm sure others have visited and had the time of their lives, but for me there were far better beer drinking experiences to be had in Germany than being shoulder charged buy some twat desperately looking for a gap in the crowd to projectile vomit half their bodyweight in partially digested Weisswurst and helles.



Tomorrow will be exactly one year to the day that the wife and I headed to Munich for Oktoberfest. Although my experience there was better than yours, it's not an event I'd go out of my way to attend again. I have no regrets, though - it's just that I hate crowds. And make no mistake, Oktoberfest is crowded. Even trying to find a table in any restaurant or pub in Munich outside of the Theresienwiese during that time was very very difficult. From Munich we headed to Dusseldorf for a day, then Koln for a day. Those two cities each deserve at least 3 days, if not 4. They were both much more enjoyable, and the people were fantastic. ...Not that the people in Munich weren't great - everyone we met or interacted with on our trip were helpful and friendly - it's just that they weren't the tourist trap that Munich was. Not sure what the Australian equivalent would be, but in Canada it would be Banff national park. Really nice place, wonderful to visit, but it's just a huge tourist trap. Crowded, expensive, filled with foreigners (so you can't really get a taste of the local culture). Munich reminded me of Banff.

If I return to Germany (and I will), it will be for at least 3 weeks. I'd visit Dusseldorf and Koln again for sure, and I want to see Bamberg, Frankfurt, Berlin, and Hamburg. I'm sure I'd come up with other places to see, but these spring immediately to mind.


----------



## Malted




----------



## dougsbrew

thats 21 beers shes holding.


----------



## Dave70

WarmBeer said:


> Yes, I'm a frickin' masturbatory euphemism Rain-Man.



Rain man was a top movie.
They say Dustan Hoffman actually developed a Turrets like tick and spontaneous outbursts of profanity after being exposed to Tom Cruise thought the course of shooting.






AGGGHHH!!! JEEEEZUS!!! WILL YOU SHUT THE **** UP ABOUT SCIENTOLOGY ALREADY!!!


----------



## dougsbrew

oprah still suffers from flashbacks after this incident. 
a bit more on topic, aliens - tom cruise?


----------



## dougsbrew




----------



## dougsbrew

kinda back on topic


----------



## Malted




----------



## wakkatoo

That fridge pic has been Mantis' avatar for a while now...


----------



## Malted

Dave70 said:


> They say Dustan Hoffman actually developed a Turrets like tick


----------



## adz1179

das ist gut ja?














die Dummkpfe gehen boing boing


----------



## dougsbrew




----------



## Silo Ted

dougsbrew said:


>



That would be so much a better beer related picture if there was an erlenmeyer flask of starter in the middle. No little white bar required. 

Although I have one at the moment.


----------



## freezkat

WarmBeer said:


> Yes, I'm a frickin' masturbatory euphemism Rain-Man.
> 
> I wouldn't stoop to using Google, like anybody else


flogging the dolphin, is a funny one.

Minnesota has a few Oktoberfest events. Not super amazing but if the weather is nice the cleavage makes an appearance...aka my wife dons the dirndl.


----------



## Muggus

Didn't take long for this to officially be the best thread on AHB...doubt it'll last, but keep it up...


----------



## Thefatdoghead

dougsbrew said:


>




And again.


----------



## keifer33

That saying says it all. Who would have known.


----------



## brettprevans

http://www.novafm.com.au/gallery_kim-karda...eer-wench_98854 

Nsfw
http://www.boobieblog.com/?p=6956


----------



## Malted

freezkat said:


> Not super amazing but if the weather is nice the cleavage makes an appearance...aka my wife dons the dirndl.




It didn't happen if there's no pictures...


----------



## brettprevans

Is this a qld case swap thread. Pics say yes


----------



## ledgenko

So they are ALIENS ... but still hot !!! 

BOOBIES make me smile


----------



## dougsbrew

the sooner these aliens invade the planet, couldnt be soon enough......


----------



## dougsbrew




----------



## Malted

citymorgue2 said:


> Is this a qld case swap thread. Pics say yes



I was thinking it was a QLD comp thread since there appear to be professional boobs that are trying to look like amature boobs


----------



## the_new_darren

And then 10 years later..............


----------



## Dazza88

just stay for october darren


----------



## the_new_darren




----------



## kungfutigerrob

They may not be aliens, but they seem to defy gravity.


----------



## Malted

kungfutigerrob said:


> They may not be aliens, but they seem to defy gravity.



Mmmmm (seemingly) perky voluptuous boobs, kind of an oxymoron but oh so heavenly!


----------



## freezkat

Malted said:


> It didn't happen if there's no pictures...









I'm not a fan of that wig


----------



## Malted

freezkat said:


> I'm not a fan of that wig



Ohh leather Lederhosen too!
 

You know you have now subjected her to oggling...  
You're a brave man putting that up in this perve thread


----------



## drfad

Malted said:


> I was thinking it was a QLD comp thread since there appear to be professional boobs that are trying to look like amature boobs




*golf clap*

:lol:


----------



## freezkat

Malted said:


> Ohh leather Lederhosen too!
> 
> 
> You know you have now subjected her to oggling...
> You're a brave man putting that up in this perve thread


When I first received my Lederhose on 11-11- 2008, I wore them at least a little everyday of the Faschings season.

As far as oogling my wife...congrats, you are getting as much sex from her as I.


----------



## yardy

:lol:


----------



## Big E

Ahhh Munchen girls.... memories, but on a more disturbing note this bird certainly was from another planet, photo was taken on an Oktoberfest trip back in 07 in the Lowenbrau tent. 
Thanks for the Morayfield call Bribie, pissed myself.


----------



## Malted

freezkat said:


> When I first received my Lederhose on 11-11- 2008, I wore them at least a little everyday of the Faschings season.
> 
> As far as oogling my wife...congrats, you are getting as much sex from her as I.




Beejaysus man, if I had of been drinking something it would have been spat all over my computer in a roar of laughter! But you look so happy in that photo!!! Must be the leather Lederhose huh?
Auspicious date for you to recieve your Lederhose (I had to Google it...).

@Big E - another planet maybe but bless her cotton socks for showing you nipple huh!


----------



## Dave70

Big E said:


> Ahhh Munchen girls.... memories, but on a more disturbing note this bird certainly was from another planet, photo was taken on an Oktoberfest trip back in 07 in the Lowenbrau tent.
> Thanks for the Morayfield call Bribie, pissed myself.View attachment 48585



Did Tina Turner pop in for a beer?

Other than that, I see nothing wrong with that lady.


----------



## yardy




----------



## STEVENALI

and heres her mother


----------



## kungfutigerrob

freezkat said:


> When I first received my Lederhose on 11-11- 2008, I wore them at least a little everyday of the Faschings season.



The date of the origins of Faschings season coincides with Remembrance Day in Australia.


----------



## Filby

My favourite.


----------



## flano

Dave70 said:


> Gotta admit, Oktoberfest was on the to do list for me at one stage. Then one year we arrived in Munich right at the tail end.
> The crowds - even in Munich - were unbelievable. The whole thing seemed like a tacky tourist trap Disneyland for pissheads. If that's your bag, go for it.
> Maby I'm a just a miserable ****, and I'm sure others have visited and had the time of their lives, but for me there were far better beer drinking experiences to be had in Germany than being shoulder charged buy some twat desperately looking for a gap in the crowd to projectile vomit half their bodyweight in partially digested Weisswurst and helles.




hahaha
that is exaclty how I invisage it.

I went to Germany for work a few years ago and was walking around the day I got there.
I came across this festival thing...they had a road blocked off. They had all this beer and food and stuff for sale.
I just walked around drinking all this great beer and watching the freaks.

Next day a girl from the UK office arrived...I tried to take her back to this festival.
It was like it never happened.
Like George Costanza taking Jerry back to the club full of beautiful women that turned into a meat packing factory overnight.

Nobody could tell me what this festival was ...cabbies ..barman ...nothing.


----------



## Malted

yardy said:


> back on topic


Mmmm how good would it be if she was wearing the dress but not the shirt? :icon_drool2: 



Why beer is better than women? 
When you open a beer, you can be sure that you're the first! (thanks Google translate!)


----------



## Malted

Some things really should have a 'used by date' ...
Would you want to see your granny doing this? 
That would be old sour beer...


----------



## 1975sandman

:icon_vomit:


----------



## Malted

Can we do better than this? Sure Can!


----------



## newguy

Big E said:


> Ahhh Munchen girls.... memories, but on a more disturbing note this bird certainly was from another planet, photo was taken on an Oktoberfest trip back in 07 in the Lowenbrau tent.
> Thanks for the Morayfield call Bribie, pissed myself.View attachment 48585



I'm guessing that lady had just put down her baby after it had finished nursing?


----------



## Malted




----------



## AussieJosh

I have friends that went to Oktoberfest this year. Theysaid 1L of Hofbrau Oktoberfest beer is 10 euros. 
Yesterday i was in the Adelaide hills, in a German town, at a pub called the Hahndorf Inn, I orderd a 1L of Hofbrau Oktoberfest $27.50 pluss $20 deposit on the stein, also orderd 500ml HB Dunkel $14 total = $61.50 for 2 drinks!!! Although i got $20 bac i nearly fell over!

Sorry i dont have a picture of boobs to post, unless you would like to see mine!?


----------



## Malted

AussieJosh said:


> pluss $20 deposit on the stein,



Maybe it is something new or maybe they didn't like the look of you  
I have not been charged a deposit.

Edit: I have only drunk at the German Arms.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

There is something about this thread I like....just not sure what it is... :huh:


----------



## Malted




----------



## Malted




----------



## Blackapple

Nice pretzels! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Malted

Here's a special one for the BABBS boys (specifically I am looking towards an Island connected by a bridge...)


----------



## kungfutigerrob

The Llama likes this thread





This girl knows how to down a beer




Way too much head - how much do they charge for these?


----------



## kymba

an isthmus and a goat...are we in greece? that would suck because their economy is about to collapse

but yeah, more tits pls!



Malted said:


> Here's a special one for the BABBS boys (specifically I am looking towards an Island connected by a bridge...)


----------



## kungfutigerrob

Nice dirndls






These girls like beer and women - what a great combination!







And a gratuitous one (pretending that they are all not gratuitous :huh: )


Mmmm, cauliflower...


----------



## Malted

kungfutigerrob said:


> View attachment 48635
> 
> Mmmm, cauliflower...



The Dutch get upset if you say you thought they were German


----------



## Newbee(r)

Malted said:


> The Dutch get upset if you say you thought they were German



From that pic the Dutch have more to worry about than being mistaken for Germans!


----------



## yardy

Malted said:


> The Dutch get upset if you say you thought they were German



I suppose it's a little like a man from NSW being mistaken for a person from queensland.. h34r:


----------



## Aus_Rider_22




----------



## kymba

hey ausrider you forgot to add tits

i was going to post a picture, but this sums it all up...


----------



## bconnery

yardy said:


> I suppose it's a little like a man from NSW being mistaken for a person from queensland.. h34r:


Yes


----------



## Liam_snorkel

yeah! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## the_new_darren

Whats with all the dyke posts?


----------



## ledgenko

BOOBS and BEER ... does it get any better ????


----------



## Liam_snorkel

the_new_darren said:


> Whats with all the dyke posts?


sorry mate, here you go:


----------



## ledgenko

No Balls or hairy guys kissing .. back to beer and wenches !!!!


----------



## kymba

awesome, another thread ruined by the daz


----------



## the_new_darren

Liam_snorkel said:


> sorry mate, here you go:




Is that why they call you Liam Snorkel?

Hey dont get me wrong, happy to see pretty girls just seemed to be alot of dykes kissing there

Just 'cause its a lipstick lesbian doesn't mean its "nice" (the opposite probably)

cheers

Daz


----------



## kymba

WHY ARE YOU COMPLAIN ABOUT HOT WOMEN KISSING EACH OTHER!?!?! IT IS V. NOICE!

ffs post tits or gtfo


----------



## the_new_darren

another point of view


----------



## the_new_darren

I was at Octoberfest and............well it wasn't actually me but


----------



## glaab

that last pic looks familiar,,





back on topic :icon_cheers:


----------



## Malted

I kinda thought the idea was it had to be German girls in Dirndls or beer related boobs in an Oktoberfest setting... 
Any old smut just won't do, I am looking at you glaab and dazza. Focus boys, focus.


----------



## freezkat

Malted said:


> Here's a special one for the BABBS boys (specifically I am looking towards an Island connected by a bridge...)


fuzzy lip...Bavarian...

Must be a Catholic girl


----------



## goomboogo

the_new_darren said:


> I was at Octoberfest and............well it wasn't actually me but



Darren, this thread isn't about what you wear to bed.


----------



## freezkat

re: Schnitzel and Beck's

Beck's isn't at Oktoberfest or are they? I thought they were in Northern Germany. Same Brewery as St. Pauli Girl


----------



## freezkat

couple new ones Gasthoff zur Gemuetlichkeit in Minneapolis


----------



## Fish13

subscribed


----------



## freezkat

freezkat said:


> couple new ones Gasthoff zur Gemuetlichkeit in Minneapolis


----------



## domix

contribootin


----------



## ledgenko

Some excellent detective work here men ... I do believe they are aliens .. cause I only see women complaining about beer and no huge cleavage !!! ;-) 

Feel free to prove me wrong though ... esp in Australia .. :-0


----------



## insane_rosenberg

Oktoberfest kicks off


----------



## tricache

Subscribed!!


----------



## bowie in space

My brother is there this year. I'm going next year. Who's with me?


----------



## np1962

Loving this thread resurrection. B)


----------



## black_labb

NigeP62 said:


> Loving this thread reserection. B)


----------



## beerbrewer76543

The threads of my pants are resurrecting... :wub:


----------



## Edak

Black labb, i see what you did there...


----------

